# The fearful and the unbelieving



## a mere housewife (Feb 10, 2005)

I do understand more and more why the fearful do not enter into the kingdom of heaven: because they have assessed the kingdom of heaven at a lower value than whatever they fear. But I struggle very much with this aspect of my Christianity: how do we grow beyond our fear-- specifically of sharing the gospel? I am an introvert to begin with, and am often overcome in this area by guilt and fear, both of which are debilitating.

I have to go now and won't be able to check in until next week, but I would be very grateful for any practical help. How would you elders counsel a person in your congregation in this area? How do you all counsel yourselves?

I feel like such a worthless representative of Christ, and often don't know how to "show my face" to Him.

Thanks.


----------



## Robin (Feb 10, 2005)

Dearest Heidi,

Your salvation does NOT depend upon your zeal (or courage) in sharing Christ. It does not depend upon anything you do at all.

Christ's merits ALONE have secured your salvation. You can't help with it; add to it; or lose it. Period.

The evidence that you are saved by Christ is that you worry that you might displease Him (by your weakness.) Unsaved people never imagine such thoughts.

Christs' strength is perfected in our weakness.

You ask what you can DO? Read - ponder - mediate upon the Word of God - upon the Gospel (not the Law.) The book of Romans is key. 

The gospel of Christ announces good news for sinners NOT the righteous. The Gospel pronounces the wicked to be righteous before God. That’s because instead of lowering God’s expectations, it announces that all of God’s righteous, holy and just requirements have been perfectly fulfilled in our place by his own Son. Christ's righteousness satisfies a holy God. When we are given the faith to trust this good news, we no longer stand before God in our own filthy rags of pretended goodness, but fully clothed in his perfect righteousness.

The Gospel is the only hope for anyone who knows that they are a "miserable sinner” (even those paralysed by social fears). 

Trust in the knowledge of Christ's life, death, resurrection, ascension and present intercession are all you need to be freed from the fear of death, the tyranny of sin, and the guilt that holds you in the grip of certain condemnation.

God grant you comfort,

Robin


----------



## Larry Hughes (Feb 10, 2005)

Great advice Robin. A very clear pointing one to the pure Gospel when they needed it!!!

Heidi, the struggle with sin alone is one of the greatest signs that you are in the Kingdom and have a changed heart. Focus on Christ's work not your own, I'd hazard to guess that most of us struggle with this and much more than most admit to openly.

Zeal is neither here nor there, many men seeking their own vain glory have tremendous zeal and it will avail them nothing. Faith that looks to Christ is the ONLY thing that separates us from pagans and other religions for even pagans can do great outward deeds.

Blessings In the Sufficiency of Christ alone,

Larry


----------



## JohnV (Feb 11, 2005)

Yes, I too second Robin's post, with a great big DITTO!!!!!

Don't be afraid, Heidi. There isn't anything anyone can do to even make a dent in the truth, let alone overthrow it. And if you belong to Christ, then you can't be snatched away either. The wave of popular opinion may the size of a Tsunami, and yet you need not fear if you belong to our Lord's care. So let your membership in Christ comfort you.


----------



## Average Joey (Feb 11, 2005)

WOW.I needed to really hear this also.Thanks guys!


----------



## JohnV (Feb 11, 2005)

We all do, Joe. Bearing each other up. I can't count the times all of you have helped me in this way.

Its fitting that an average Joe would say this.


----------



## Robin (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Average Joey_
> WOW.I needed to really hear this also.Thanks guys!



Amen, Joe - we all need to be reminded of this each Lord's Day! The Word (rightly preached) and the Sacraments (rightly adminstered) each Lord's Day reassures us of the Promise He has made us.

R.


----------



## a mere housewife (Feb 17, 2005)

Thank you everyone for your counsel.

I do understand that our salvation is not by works: I don't worry on that score. Only I also know that, as 1 John says, this is how we know that we are God's children-- that we obey Him. Our assurance is all tied up with our performance, though our justification has nothing to do with either our performance or our assurance. But because of the possibility-- the very real possibility, else why so many warnings-- of being self-deceived, I am very bothered by my inability to perform.

Thanks for the advice about what to do: I will read Romans, and try to meditate more. Certainly it is the people that know their God that are strong and do exploits.

Thank you again.


----------



## blhowes (Feb 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by a mere housewife_
> But I struggle very much with this aspect of my Christianity: how do we grow beyond our fear-- specifically of sharing the gospel? I am an introvert to begin with, and am often overcome in this area by guilt and fear, both of which are debilitating.


Heidi,
Its neat how God made some of us introverts and others he made extroverts; The Bible describes the church as a body; one part is the ears, another part is the mouth, etc. Each member is important and the parts are interdependent. 

Having said that, have you thought about using your local church body to help you with this area of your Christianity? For me, its much more challenging (fearful) trying to witness by myself. I found that, when I use to go on visitation with my old church, I was much more comfortable doing it when we went out in pairs. It also worked out well because, while one person witnessed, the other prayed.

Perhaps the pastor's wife or another lady in the church would be interested in witnessing with you.

Just a thought, 
Bob

Ecc 4:12 And if one prevail against him, two shall withstand him; and a threefold cord is not quickly broken

Mar 6:7 And he called unto him the twelve, and began to send them forth by two and two; and gave them power over unclean spirits; 

Act 18:26 And he began to speak boldly in the synagogue: whom when Aquila and Priscilla had heard, they took him unto them, and expounded unto him the way of God more perfectly.


----------



## a mere housewife (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks very much for the suggestion, Bob. Actually I would terribly happy if I could just screw up the courage to hand out tracts at the grocery store, or speak to family members as occasions arise. I appreciate what you said about the body being different: I used to think the blood of every person I didn't witness to would be required at my hands, until I realised that that part of Scripture was actually addressed to ministers, in the realm of their congregation. But I can't imagine how it will be to stand before God, to see the "goats" on the left hand, and to recognize people to whom I did not give the gospel. Only, the staggering guilt of that doesn't do much to motivate me. It just makes me feel guilty... 

I do need to meditate more. The joy of the Lord is our strength, not the guilt.


----------



## Robin (Feb 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by a mere housewife_
> Our assurance is all tied up with our performance, though our justification has nothing to do with either our performance or our assurance. But because of the possibility-- the very real possibility, else why so many warnings-- of being self-deceived, I am very bothered by my inability to perform.
> 
> Certainly it is the people that know their God that are strong and do exploits.



Dear Heidi:

The reason the NT is filled with "warning language" like "examine whether you are in the Faith" and other passages that seem to push us to a brink of doubting our assurance - is that when we HEAR these warnings the appropriate response IS to be concerned for the things of the Lord! However - the only "antidote" for this vexation and doubt is to gaze; meditate; hear about; read the "language of the Gospel" in Scripture. This means something very specific - not just the Word - but the "Gospel" part of the Word...which is any information about what Christ HAS done for us.

In much of Paul's writing, he deliberately begins his letters with "Gospel language" (usually in the first 2 chapters) - then and only AFTER he's laid this down does he continue with what we should do in light of who we already are IN Christ. These two styles of language are also called the "Indicative" (what IS) and the "Imperative" (do this).

Also - we are not to look at eachother comparing how we're doing. We are to look to Christ. If we insist on filling our minds with the Gospel Scriptures (which can be a real fight - especially for women) we will prevail in receiving the authentic peace knowing Christ provides.

BTW, it is a distortion that mature Christians "do exploits." That is a misreading of the Text actually. We are "weak" and only strong IN Christ; "exploits" refers to the spiritual - not physical. It is also written: we are to "live quiet lives" women are to be "busy at home" "older women teach the younger to love their husbands" "not be idle or busybodies" etc...... There are positives and negatives both that define godly conduct.

I don't know you...but it sounds like you might be out-of-balance in your studies of Scripture. (???) So first, make sure to read large portions of Text in order (not jump around taking verses out of context.) Handle Paul's writings responsibly by keeping his train of thought in order and in context - which is no more than simply reading his letters from start to finish without stopping - let them speak for themselves.

It is vital to keep these two kinds of language in order - and connected properly. If we swap them (imperative before indicative) we wind up with a twisting of the Gospel - and the ONE reason all other religions - and most denominations go wrong!

It must also be said - YOU are NOT responsible for the loss of the Lost! God is Sovreign - and that means He is orchestrating means to save those who are ALREADY His. Yes, you may feel compassion and convictions. Pray for those whom you cannot speak with yet. Fast for them. This is more powerful than the ineptitudes we human beings blather out in pitiful attempts to explain God's Message. Your present calling is God ORDAINED. Value that. Fear is not of God...so if you're fearing....???



Robin
PS. I'm a woman and know of these things - so I hope to encourage you (as I have been encouraged by others.)


----------



## street preacher (Feb 19, 2005)

Good responce everyone.


----------



## Puritanhead (Feb 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Robin_
> Christs' strength is perfected in our weakness.


----------

